# Great Stuff for cheap!



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Not trying to high jack a thread but the dollar store here carries it for 2.00 a can and it almost seems like a better quality then great stuff. It seems to dry faster for some odd reason. I only mention b/c dollar store is only 5 minutes away from me and lowes and hd is FAR!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Sep 5, 2008)

oh wow! What's the name of it...is it like a generic Great Stuff ?


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeap comes in a greenish can its called touch n foam Max fill. I think its at dollar general but i could be wrong theres like 3 differnt ones here dollar tree dollar general and dollar store so....I get confused with all of them


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

MaxFill Expanding Sealant - energy savers - insulation - MaxFill Touch 'n Foam Expanding Sealant - Greater Goods Online Store A BUNCH of hardware stores sale it for 10 bucks but dollar stores sale for 2 bucks


----------

